# Twinkle Toes and Peanut :)



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First up is Peanut, second is Twinkle Toes  They were born on April 17th. Sorry that some of the pics weren't the best, they were very hot and uncooperative!  What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Karen  I am very proud of them


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like Twinkle Toes. :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a peanut fan!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

They're both adorable. :lovey::lovey: I like peanut.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's for sale, Sylvie  I'm sure it would be no problem getting her down to CA


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sylvie gets a chance but I don't?!?!?!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Awwww!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Sylvie gets a chance but I don't?!?!?!


Of course you do :greengrin:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> She's for sale, Sylvie  I'm sure it would be no problem getting her down to CA


Awww, don't tempt me. I don't have room for more goats, no matter how cute they are.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Awww, don't tempt me. I don't have room for more goats, no matter how cute they are.


She's still small... Doesn't take much space :grin:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice goats, Sydney! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Was Twinkle Toes the spunky one? Like me... :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Add that to the list of reasons as to why I like her better....


----------

